
Erik Meijer and Gilad Bracha: Dart, Monads, Continuations, and More (2012) - breck
https://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Erik-Meijer-and-Gilad-Bracha-Dart-Monads-Continuations-and-More
======
breck
My favorite quote (around 48 minutes):

"A big thing in the functional programming language community is 'we have
mathematical like notation.' This is one of the worst ideas ever. Mathematical
notation doesn't scale."

